# GSD and new kitten problem



## HeatherOceany (Nov 13, 2013)

All of my animals are male, I have my German Shepherd Roscoe who is about 5, and my two cats. My one Cat Gizmo has been here longer than the dog (he is about 7) so Roscoe doesn't attack or chase Gizmo, but we are having problems with the new kitten. I've had the kitten for about 5/6 months (since June) and we've kept them separated, keeping the dog in the kitchen, and the kitten allowed through the house, or the kitten in my room and the dog allowed through the house. But it's not fair to either of them, even if the time is 50/50, but I don't know how to help them get along. We've tried the leash, and letting the dog sniff the cat but he always attacks or chases the kitten. I know my dog isn't cat aggressive since he has lived with one since he was a puppy, I think it's his territoriality instincts, is there any chance he will just get used to the kitten over time? (Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, I just want all of my animals to be happy and get along I love them all!!)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would start over with Roscoe and teach him that the kitten is yours and to be respected. First respect, then liking  Your older cat Gizmo did it from day one I suspect. But with the kitten being so much younger and Gizmo not being interested, the job is left to you to do. This is what I would do: When the Roscoe chases after the kitten - stop it right away. Lift the kitten up and say sternly "mine" and then give him his favorite toy - and say very happily "this is your's". Keep Roscoe on his leash when he is in the house so you can better stop him. Also have him sleep in his crate so he can't chase the kitten at night. Be careful to feed the cat and kitten first, brush the cat & kitten first, greet the cat & kitten first, all this to show Roscoe that the cat and kitten are to be respected and came above him in the pack order.


----------



## HeatherOceany (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you, I will try this for sure and hopefully it works, I appreciate the advice!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We are going through a very similar issue right now as well. All 3 of mine have been around cats plenty of times. We've never had a single issue. However, we brought home a 5 week old orphan kitten 2 weeks ago and Duke's been a pain in the rear end ever since. He's obsessed, and NOT in a good way. If I allowed it, he'd kill the cat in a heartbeat. There's no growling or barking.... but, he stares at him intensely, tail straight up, and obsessive pacing around where the kitten is. He will lunge and put his mouth around the kitten... I of course don't let it get to that point, but it's been very difficult to deal with them in the same room.

What we've started to do, to make it safer on the kitten (who's fearless btw.... none of Duke's actions bother him in the slightest), when I plain to have the dogs out with the kitten together, I put the kitten in the living room in a great dane sized wire crate with all his necessities (food, water, litter pan, toys, and a shelter (his open crate with his 'blankie' and stuffed toy), where he can see the dogs, and the dogs can see him. Like it's just a normal day in the house. This way the dogs can learn he's there, and is not going away... and also both sides of this can gets used to each others actions, sounds, and movements. So far, this has been working well... the girls love him, and are now learning how to act around him and that him hopping around, doesn't mean they can chase or go into prey drive. Duke however, is not showing change anytime soon. It'll be a painfully slow process. No idea why all of a sudden he's having issues with this.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

To be blunt, having kitty in the cage, is not going to deter Duke. Sure, he may eventually act nice with kitty in the cage, but that isn't training him how to respect her outside of the cage. It does take alot of work and patience and consistency to train the dog. I did it with my Sting and the cat (who has since died of old age) was used to dogs . I think a kitten is harder because they move fast - are smaller - and more easy game - whereas an adult cat is bigger and more "streetwise" for want of a better term.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> To be blunt, having kitty in the cage, is not going to deter Duke. Sure, he may eventually act nice with kitty in the cage, but that isn't training him how to respect her outside of the cage. It does take alot of work and patience and consistency to train the dog. I did it with my Sting and the cat (who has since died of old age) was used to dogs . I think a kitten is harder because they move fast - are smaller - and more easy game - whereas an adult cat is bigger and more "streetwise" for want of a better term.


I've had many experiences with this, so I do understand the process. That's not the point of me having him in a large wire pen/crate. 

The kitten is just about 1lb and only 6-7weeks (I got him at around 4ish weeks old when he was dumped at the vet's doorstep, he was feral and literally could fit in my palm). If the dogs even just stepped on him, they'd kill him or severely injure him. Now that's he's comfortable, a little bigger, and fearless of the dogs... I put him in there during supervised socialization (usually a half hour or so) so he can see and hear them and they can do the same with him. I also have the ability to work directly with the dogs without the huge concern of the kitten's safety.... it makes the process much easier, and safer. For me, the pen/crate is used as another way to acclimate the kitten into the house and for everyone to see each other with no harm coming to anyone. We also do a lot of work with just Duke and the kitten without the crate... but that's kept to a minimum as I'd rather not stress Duke out and have him regress. He behaves, we're done... try again later. I agree, it will be a very slow process, but at his age and size... and the fact we still have more work to do with some of his feral kitty issues..... I've got plenty of time to work with. He's in good hands and a very happy, confident little dude!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, what a sweetie - and looks like he can hold his own. Now that you have explained it further, I can see where you are coming from with the cage since you are also training with the kitten outside of it. I had gotten the impression from your first post that the cage was enough and frankly was concerned that others would pick up on it has a quick easy fix. You may be surprised that the kitten will train the dogs and even boss them - I did have that experience with my husky when I adopted a Siamese kitten. She would have no part of slow introductions, jumped out of my arms, the husky pounced, and the kitten raked her claws across the husky's nose then dashed to safety on top of the couch. The poor dog was stunned but that evening they were both curled up napping together.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> Oh, what a sweetie - and looks like he can hold his own. Now that you have explained it further, I can see where you are coming from with the cage since you are also training with the kitten outside of it. I had gotten the impression from your first post that the cage was enough and frankly was concerned that others would pick up on it has a quick easy fix. You may be surprised that the kitten will train the dogs and even boss them - I did have that experience with my husky when I adopted a Siamese kitten. She would have no part of slow introductions, jumped out of my arms, the husky pounced, and the kitten raked her claws across the husky's nose then dashed to safety on top of the couch. The poor dog was stunned but that evening they were both curled up napping together.


I can see how that could be taken that way.... I didn't explain myself too well in the first post. 

As of him being the boss.... Oh that's definitely this little guy!! He's a handful and has absolutely NO fear and won't tolerate any nonsense from the dogs. He will eventually run the show. If it was up to him, there would be no slow introduction, that's definitely my idea only!  We had a very similar event happen the first time we had him (in my arms) with a dog out... he almost flew out of my hands to get to the dog! He was ready to jump right in as the little puff ball that he was. No bigger then the dog's paw. The little guy has trouble written all over him! He'll handle his own just fine. However, I feel for the dogs.... they have no idea what's coming to them! lol (We're hard at work with bite inhibition, and attitude adjustments at the moment... they can be thankful that I'm at least saving them from this piranha stage... worse then any landshark I've ever seen!)


----------

